# Boss plow light issue



## dproctorrn (Jan 20, 2016)

I purchased an older Boss straight blade for an 02 1500 ram. The frame was correct but the wiring was not. I purchased the newer 13 pin truck side and then the smart light 2 head lights, bar and 13 pin truck side. I hooked it up as instructed for that year truck. Reverse the truck specific wires, and the dual burn red to ground. 
I could not get the lights to work and was on the phone with boss 5x to try to figure it out testing this and that. 
I finally got lights to work with the truck specific in the normal orientation and the dual burn hooked to power. When I do this the low beams strobe like its still searching for the headlight. But when High beams are on the low and high beam function normally. 
Also the light out light is on. if I unhook the plow wiring from the head lights and hook back to my truck it goes out.
I noticed that when I'm on low beam and I'm testing with the test light, when I touch the red wires which control the low beam there is a small spark like its drawing juice and then the lights come on and work until I turn them off or switch to high beam then back to strobbing again. I noticed that if I unhook the drivers side connection the lights would come on and work for a bit then start cycling on and off. 
I have been just running on high beam but I haven't been out much at night other then to do my own driveway. 
Boss is at a loss and says they have no idea, and that if its an 02 it should be hooked the other way. At first they said its a truck issue, the only thing is if nothing is hooked up my truck lights work fine. They said it could be a bad harness but who wants to change that again. 
Does anyone have any ideas or have a similar issue.
The other weird thing is.
Boss says my truck should have 9004 headlights, but they have 9007 and that's what is called for and the parts guy double checked. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 2001 2500 Dodge that did not work with the BOSS Wiring. There are some out there that are not normal. I had to cut wires / rewire to make it work. I have notes on this somewhere. I will see if I can find them. This sounds like what mine was doing. What is the MFG. date of your truck?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

*You must have 5 relays with Dual Burn 2000-2002 ish Dodge
Red/White Dual Burn wire to negative battery
White/Yellow wire from 5th to 3rd Relay - CUT
White/Yellow wire from 3rd Relay - Cap not needed
White/Yellow wire from 5th Relay - to Positive Battery
Use Reverse Orientation 
3rd Relay is the middle one.
5th Relay is the one with White/Yellow wire to it on the end
1st Relay is on the other end with Red, Brown and Black going to it

This Worked on my 2001 2500 Dodge. Relays were buzzing like crazy when it was hooked up the "right way". This solved the problem and made it work as it should. Use at your own risk. *


----------



## dproctorrn (Jan 20, 2016)

maxwellp;2099664 said:


> *You must have 5 relays with Dual Burn 2000-2002 ish Dodge
> Red/White Dual Burn wire to negative battery
> White/Yellow wire from 5th to 3rd Relay - CUT
> White/Yellow wire from 3rd Relay - Cap not needed
> ...


Thanks for the information. But allready tried that.


----------

